# MTB Marathon (wendland)



## Mad-Line (14. September 2006)

Moin Jungs ich wollte euch mal zu unserem kleinen MTB Marathon einladen  

hier die ausschreibung:

*Ort:*             Meudelfitz/Hitzacker
*Veranstalter:*    IGAS Wendland e.V. Abt. Radsport
                 Joachim Brzezinski, Helmut Schnieder und Gerda Wynants.
*Strecke:*         Rundstrecke Ã¼ber Wald/Sandwege, kurze Schotterstrecken, 2
                 ruppige Anstiege

                 R1 âRonda piccolaâ 5 Runden / 40 km
                 R2 âRonda grandeâ 10 Runden / 80 km (KM)
                 R3 âRonda extremaâ 15 Runden /120 km (KM)

*Start:*           Rennen 1: 13.00 Uhr, Rennen 2: 11.00 Uhr, Rennen 3: 9.00 Uhr.

*Zielschluss:*     15.30 Uhr (ab dann kein weiteren Rundenbeginn)

*Teilnehmerlimit: 80 Starter*

*Startnummer-
nausgabe: *       ab 8.30 Uhr

*Startklassen:*    Jugend, Junioren, Hauptklasse, Senioren (je m/w)

*Meldeschluss:*    19.9.2006

*Nachmeldungen:*   Nur wenn StartplÃ¤tze frei sind, NachmeldegebÃ¼hr: 3,00 Euro

*Startgeld:*       Jugend und Junioren 8,00 Euro (IGAS-Starter frei)
                 Hauptklasse und Senioren 14,00 Euro

*Verpflegung:*     Im Start/Zielbereich (Tee, Kaffee, Kuchen)

*Verpflegung:*     R1 und R2: Urkunden und Sachpreise,
                 R3: s.o. und Wertgutscheine 50/30/20 Euro

*Materialeinsatz/
Technisch:*       einwandfreie MTB oder Cross-RÃ¤der mit Tachometer,
Sonstiges        absolute Helmpflicht, keine Streckensperrung.

*Meldungen:*
Bikeshop LÃ¼chow oder Gerda Wynants
Tel.: 05841-3350 Tel.: 05864/1242
FAX: 05841-973648

oder am besten per email

[email protected]


----------



## John Rico (14. September 2006)

Ich hab mir das heute schon auf der HP angeguckt.
Leider gibt es keine Infos zur Strecke, keine Beschreibung / Höhenprofil / Karte, nichtmal die HM pro Runde stehen irgendwo.
Und es wäre schon gut zu wissen, ob einen pro Runde nun 20 oder 200 HM erwarten.

Aber vielleicht kannst du ein paar Infos nachreichen.
Interessieren würd's mich schon, man muss ja jedes Rennen hier im Norden nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (14. September 2006)

ok das stimmt die ausschreibung war schon mal besser.

ich hab mir mal die mühe gemacht screen von zwei runden zumachen.






höhenmeter pro runde sind ca 145m eine runde sind ca 8 km.

naja und die wege sind alle gut fahrbar halt klassische forstwege teilweise mit beton platten und schotter. 

Bilder von der strecke vom letzten jahr hier

http://bikeshop-luechow.de/cgi/coppermine/index.php?cat=3&page=2

das MTB Rennen Helmuts Höllenritt ist die gleiche strecke.

so ich hoffe das hilft bei eurer entscheidung


----------



## John Rico (15. September 2006)

Super, danke!

Aber sehe ich das richtig, auf der mittleren Runde bekommt ihr 1450 HM zusammen?  
Wenn ich hier an die HaBe's denke (die im Norden die größten Berge/Hügel sind), ist es schon extrem schwierig, so viele HM auf diese Strecke zusammenzukriegen.
Und die Bilder sahen gar nicht so schlimm aus, hast du evtl. vergessen zu halbieren, da du ja 2 Runden gefahren bist?

Und ist das denn eher eine "Heißstrecke" ohne technische Passagen, Trails o.ä.? 
Auf den Bildern sieht alles recht breit aus, mit scheinbar einer Schiebepassage.
Und ein 18er Schnitt auf 80 km und 1500 HM wäre bei ner technischen Strecke schon recht heftig ...

Vielleicht findest du ja nochmal die Zeit, meine Fragen zu beantworten, dann kann ich mir das bis Montag noch überlegen.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (15. September 2006)

Nur damit ich das geografisch einordnen kann, ich war noch nicht so häufig in der Gegend: Ist das in den Hügeln an der Elbe wo der Aussichtsturm aus Holz auf dem Berg steht und sich die Straße durchschlängelt, die für Motorradfahrer am Wochenende gesperrt ist?


----------



## Mad-Line (15. September 2006)

@John Rico  
nein technisch ist die einfach aber die strecke hat es in sich dadurch das sie viele kleine anstiege hat und mindesten 1 grubigen wo man als hobby fahrer später hochschiebt. bzw habe es letztes wochende nicht geschaft hoch zu fahren weil alles ziemlich ausgespült war vom regen und sehr viel geröll rumlag.

@gnss 
ja richtig fast, vom turm aus östlich die elbuferstrasse runter dann zweiter berg rechts von der elbuferstrasse im wald läuft die strecke parallel. 

das mit den 1450 höhenmeter kommt ungefähr hin für 80km.


----------



## ouchylove (15. September 2006)

Ola,

ich finde nirgends ein Datum . Wann findet der Spass statt.

Gruss,
verena


----------



## AndreZ. (15. September 2006)

Genau das wäre jetzt auch meine Frage gewesen.


----------



## Mad-Line (15. September 2006)

Ups 

*Am 24.9.2006*


----------



## Beppo (22. September 2006)

Moin Moin,
ist die max. Teilnehmerzahl von 80 schon erreicht, oder kann ich noch spontan Sonntag im Kaffeesatz lesen und teilnehmen?

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## John Rico (22. September 2006)

Da ich gestern nachmittag abgesagt habe (liege seit gestern flach  ), sollte zumindest noch ein Platz für die 80 km frei sein.

Sch..., da ist hier in der Nähe schonmal ein Rennen, und ausgerechnet dann meinen so ein paar blöde Viren, in mir ne Party feiern zu müssen.  
Naja, euch viel Spaß, wenn's mir etwas besser geht komme ich Sonntag mal vorbei, wenn auch nur als Zuschauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (22. September 2006)

@Beppo  Klar melde dich an ich glaube wir sind knapp 50 leute.

Hab schön lecker kuchen bestellt


----------



## Beppo (22. September 2006)

Moin Moin,
danke für die schnelle und vor allem gute Info. Also,  natürlich die Sache mit dem Kuchen... 
@Sven: Gute Besserung. 
Gruß Beppo


----------



## John Rico (24. September 2006)

@Beppo,  Andre (und alle anderen auch):
Berichtet doch mal, wie's war, bin ja schon gespannt.
Als ich heute morgen aufgestanden bin, hab ich gleich an euch gedacht, und dass ihr bei so klasse Wetter bestimmt richtig Spaß habt (und ich mit Stückchen-Husten zu Hause sitze ...  )!
Hatte auch erst überlegt, wenigstens zum anfeuern vorbeizuschauen, aber ich hätte mit meinem Husten wahrscheinlich so viel Wind erzeugt, dass die Hälfte der Fahrer von ihren Bikes geweht worden wären.  

CU
Sven


----------



## Mad-Line (24. September 2006)

eijaei der kuchen war verdammt lecker ^^
war wie immer verdammt anstregend freu mich voll das ich mit mein wenigen rad kilometer glatt 5ter geworden bin auf den 120km. (2250 hm)
Man und hab mich fast 2 mal auf die fresse gelegt wegen dem mullersand der ging mir richtig auf die zwiebel.

war wieder mal super atmosphäre.


ach so bilder vom rennen stelle ich denke mal zu dienstag abend rein muss die bilder erst mal einfliegen lassen. ^^


----------



## crasher-mike (24. September 2006)

ich konnte heute leider nur als Zuschauer Teilnehmen, da ich erst in Lüchow von dem Rennen erfahren habe und mein Rad noch in HH stand.

war aber ein nettes Rennen. Im nächsten Jahr bin ich dabei.


----------



## AndreZ. (25. September 2006)

Hallo Sven, 
naja wie soll ich das beschreiben??? Also ich mit Thorsten um 6.30 Uhr in WL losgefahren. Dann um 7.30 Uhr Ankunft in Hitzacker. Anschließend 50 Minütiges schlechte Laune verbreitendes und planloses hin und her gefahre weil nicht´s, aber auch rein gar nichts ausgeschildert war!!! 
Meudelfitz ein etwa 10 Häuser Gespensterdorf und weit und breit keine Leute die man hätte fragen können.
Wir also kurz davor wieder nach Hause zu fahren da entdeckte ich ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Konfi-Camp". 
Aus neugier sind wir dort rein gefahren und da standen um 8.20 Uhr (9.00 Uhr Start) auch schon zwei Leute mit MTB´s. 
Man sagte uns dann wo wir parken sollten und das wir locker bleiben sollten da ja der Start ja noch 40 Minuten hin sei. 
(manche Sportler fangen 60 min. vor dem Start an sich warm zu fahren)
Als wir nun unsere Nummer holen wollten sagte man uns das unsere Namen nicht auf der Liste seien und wir damit eine Nachmeldegebühr zahlen müssten.
Ich hatte die Meldung aber am 18.09. per Fax vorgenommen.
Lange rede kurzer Sinn, für meine gewohnten Verhältnisse war die Organisation sehr chaotisch.
Nichts desto trotz hat das Rennen spaß gemacht!!! (Außer das man jede Runde anhalten musste um seine Karte abstempeln zu lassen).

Ergebnisse: Ich in der 8 Runde ausgestiegen wegen ganz übel übersäuerten Beinen und mächtigen Krämpfen! Ich bin es zu schnell angegangen, so wie ich es vom CC gewohnt war. War mein erster Marathon und ich dachte ich könnte in dem Tempo durchfahren! Irtum! Naja der nächste wir besser!

Thorsten hat den 3 Platz gemacht und war doch recht zufrieden damit bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wie er gesehen hat das der Typ der zweiter geworden ist sich direkt nach dem Rennen eine "Lucky-Strike" in den Hals geschoben hat.
Das war ein Schlag in die Fresse für jeden der viel Trainiert und schlechter gefahren ist. Und das war ausser Volker Lutz jeder!!!

Fazit: die Veranstaltung hatte ein Familieres flair und wirkte sehr gemütlich.
Trotz anfänglicher aufregung unserer seits kommen wir wieder!!!

MfG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (25. September 2006)

Seid ihr doch die 120 km gefahren?  
Du wolltest doch eigentlich 80 km fahren, und da war Start doch um 11:00 Uhr.
Dass du aufhören musstest, ist sicher ärgerlich, aber das wäre mir wahrscheinlich auch so gegangen.
Dafür weißt du jetzt, wie du den Marathon im Oktober angehen musst!
Und das mit der Kippe ist natürlich hart, das kenne ich aus Jugendzeiten vom Wettkampfsport auch zu gut.

Naja, bei mir hat sich leider noch nicht viel gebessert, wird wohl noch dauern, bis ich wieder auf dem Radl sitze.

CU
Sven


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2006)

Moin Moin Sven,
das Rahmenprogramm zu diesem Event in Meudelfitz fand sehr regional, also schon beinahe lokal statt also im Lokal; sozusagen 
Eine Rennstrategie hatte ich mir auch schon erarbeitet  nicht zu schnell starten, dafür umso länger durchschütteln lassen. 
Der Wecker quälte mich am Sonnentag geschlagene 120min. Es war mein erster und einziger Tageserfolg! Beim Frühstück ließ ich mir nocheinmal die Überlegungen des Vortages durch den Kopf gehen:kotz: und schlagartig wurde mir klar, dass es schlechter Tag für körperliche Anstrenungen werden wird...
So konnte ich mich noch einwenig konzentrieren und hab´ mich dann in Escheburg eingeladen 
Am Kommenden WE wird alles wieder gut sein...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## gnss (25. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit der Kippe ist natürlich hart, das kenne ich aus Jugendzeiten vom Wettkampfsport auch zu gut.



Und 20 Jahre später Husten sie braune Brocken.


----------



## Mad-Line (26. September 2006)

hey AndreZ bist du nicht der, der von seiner freundin am berg abgezogen wurde? 

Bei Oliver sind wir ganz froh das er raucht.


----------



## John Rico (26. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Und 20 Jahre später Husten sie braune Brocken.


... und machen einen trotzdem noch fertig!  

Ich huste seit ein paar Tagen ja auch fleißig mit Stückchen, vielleicht hilft's ja ...


----------



## AndreZ. (26. September 2006)

@ Mad-Line nein der bin ich nicht....und selbst wenn, finde ich es keine Schande langsamer zu sein als eine Frau!

Es gab auch x Frauen die bei den Vattenfall-Cyclassics schneller waren als ich. Wenn ich mir das jedes mal zu Herzen nehmen würde hätte ich mich schon erschiessen müssen!


----------



## Mad-Line (26. September 2006)

so hab mal zeit gefunden bilder online zustellen.
92% der Bilder waren leider Müll aber so ist das nun mal mit den Digi Cams 

Galerie hier
http://bikeshop-luechow.de/cgi/coppermine/index.php?cat=3&page=1

und hier noch mal die Raucher Beine XD


----------

